# Let's see pics of original paint toc bikes that are not black



## Brian R. (Mar 13, 2017)

Toc bikes look sharp in black and nickel, and with black you don't have the headache and guilt involved in attempting to match the original colour. Still, I've been thinking of building one bike that is not black. The 1918 CCM catalogue lists colour options like French grey, with blue or red sunburst head; green with gold stripes; and road cart red.

Recently I found this period photo of a rather stern looking woman atop a bike that could have been French grey although it's hard to tell with a black and white photo. If you have an og paint toc bike or come across an old photo of one, please post pics here!


----------



## bricycle (Mar 13, 2017)

Hi Brian, I'll post some tonight. I have a red/blue Black Diamond 1902?
a Maroon 1895-6 unknown, and my old 1897-8 United States (maroon around original decal).


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 13, 2017)

1898 Schwinn Model 22 Gents Roadster-Brewster green with filigree transfers. V/r Shawn


----------



## sam (Mar 13, 2017)

1900 to 1903 Rambler original paint--blue with white seat tube


----------



## corbettclassics (Mar 13, 2017)

The "NATIONAL" - That  "Little Blue Wheel"


----------



## corbettclassics (Mar 13, 2017)

1895 "KENMORE" - - I'm not sure what color this was called as I have never found an ad or catalogue on the Kenmore ( made 2 yrs )

Original paint and striping.  Grips cut back as only the racers did this. Bars are the rare "Halladay" adjustable.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 13, 2017)

corbettclassics said:


> 1895 "KENMORE" - - I'm not sure what color this was called as I have never found an ad or catalogue on the Kenmore ( made 2 yrs )
> 
> Original paint and striping.  Grips cut back as only the racers did this. Bars are the rare "Halladay" adjustable.
> 
> View attachment 435709 View attachment 435710 View attachment 435711 View attachment 435712 View attachment 435713 View attachment 435714




Terra Cotta?


----------



## andybee75 (Mar 14, 2017)

1898 Stormer in Stormer Olive Green


----------



## catfish (Mar 14, 2017)

Not realy paint.... But all original.

http://thecabe.com/forum/media/albums/old-hickory.1652/


----------



## corbettclassics (Mar 14, 2017)

catfish said:


> Not realy paint.... But all original.
> 
> http://thecabe.com/forum/media/albums/old-hickory.1652/
> 
> View attachment 435967




That bike was on eBay for a very long time.  I think the price was $16,000 - - - - is this your bike Ed?


----------



## Brian R. (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## gkeep (Apr 9, 2017)

corbettclassics said:


> 1895 "KENMORE" - - I'm not sure what color this was called as I have never found an ad or catalogue on the Kenmore ( made 2 yrs )
> 
> Original paint and striping.  Grips cut back as only the racers did this. Bars are the rare "Halladay" adjustable.
> 
> View attachment 435709 View attachment 435710 View attachment 435711 View attachment 435712 View attachment 435713 View attachment 435714



It looks pretty close to my Pierce in what I believe the Pierce Catalogs refer to as carmine

 . It has black pin striping.


----------



## moparrecyclers (Apr 9, 2017)

Manufacturer unknown.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian R. (Sep 30, 2017)

Recently I bought this 1899 Cleveland at a farm auction. I thought it was black but when the dust and oxidization was cleaned off, it appears to be green

 

 

 :


----------



## gtdohn (Sep 30, 2017)

Brian R. said:


> Recently I bought this 1899 Cleveland at a farm auction. I thought it was black but when the dust and oxidization was cleaned off, it appears to be greenView attachment 684979 View attachment 684980 View attachment 684981 :



Brian, I have a Cleveland that is the same color with the same pinstripes. It's a model 29 Lozier built racer


----------



## Dan the bike man (Oct 1, 2017)

1897 American Machine Co Flint MI. Super nice original mustard yellow paint!


----------



## Blue Streak (Oct 1, 2017)

Quaker Bicycles (1896-1899) - All 1896 models were black. 1898 catalog lists colors as "Standard Quaker Tan", black, Brewster green and maroon depending on model and options.


----------



## mickeyc (Oct 1, 2017)

Peerless....red and gray?


----------



## Jon Olson (Oct 1, 2017)

1890's "red" Racycle with Kelly bars, wood rims, and very "old" white walls!


----------



## scalptrader (Oct 5, 2017)

I believe 1897-8 Cleveland rear steer tandem 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue Streak (Oct 6, 2017)

1899 Tribune Model 44 (30" wheels) in Tribune Blue (Robin's Egg Blue


----------



## Blue Streak (Oct 6, 2017)

1897 Waverley Model 14 with Maroon paint:


----------



## Brian R. (Dec 19, 2017)

From the 1900 Rice, Lewis & Son Catalogue (Toronto). The presence of the frame enameling oven on the same page indicates that these colours were indeed meant for frames, but just rim striping:

View attachment 726759


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 23, 2017)




----------

